# Vaccination centre in Dubai



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

I am going to Australia for 3 month education program for getting the RN registration for nurses on August. Before that I need to take the vaccinations. Which clinic in Dubai providing all vaccines for Australian visit. I need the vaccines listed below.

1. DTP(a)
2. Meningococcal
3. Influenza
(Only one dose)

Serology test of
1. MMR
2. Varicella
3. HBS Ab

MRSA Screening: Nasal& Throat

Mantoux Test
BCG Scar Certificate
Hep B Vaccination history also

Please help me.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you contacted any of the hospitals in Dubai with your query? Have you also checked the Australian consulate to see if they have a certified list of practitioners that provide these services?

If you have not, then I'd recommend doing that first. I'm sure one of the hospitals can provide you with this.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

The easiest and least expensive clinic I have been to is the Al Mankhool Health Center in Bur Dubai. Try to be there when they open (I think they open at 7 or 7:30), be the first and you don't have to wait too long. I know they do all the vaccinations, but not too sure about the tests. So best to call 04-5021200 to confirm and to get direction. Sometimes the phone will be ringing off the hook, so keep trying, they are there 
Good luck!


----------



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

Many thanks for your soon reply.


----------

